# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei GR3 Firmware(TAG-L21, Android5.1, EMUI3.1, C328B127a, Algeria, General)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Huawei GR3(TAG-L21)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## ammartayeb

مشكووور :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## goldendisc

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## علاءالمياحي22

شكرا جزيلا

----------

